# Teething causing goopy eyes??



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi all,

Has anyone ever noticed that their dc's eyes have gotten mucousy while teething (molars in particular)? Dd is working out at least one of her final molars and today her eye started getting really goopy and weepy and now it's just runny with yellow mucous (mmm).
I'm wondering if this could be related since the rest of her head is stuffed up too.

Any thoughts would be appreciated!

THanks!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

No, we've never experienced that with teething. Have you tried a few drops of breastmilk in the eyes?


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Well I did try it but I think it's too soon to tell. I'm also thinking about diluted boric acid (not that I have any on hand). Her eye doesn't seem to be bothering her but it's looking pretty nasty.


----------



## echodonn (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey Penolope, Souinds like you are really aware of you childs needs. And you'll do wonderfully whatever I recommend. So what I have for you is a comment instead. Ana had goopy eyes until she was five months old and ever since any kind of sinus sickness or any thing ( which hasn't been much thanks to bfing) it always starts with her eyes.
Maybe it's just better to hang in there and use this as an educated observation. Maybe keep a journal and write down what works best to bring a quick recovery then you'll be better prepared for the next time, which hopefully won't be soon
Peace out


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

I have never heard of goopy eyes being associated with teething, but they can get them with a cold, sinus infection, or even an ear infection. If your little one seems sick or just a little bit not herself then you might want to get her checked out.

Edited to change him to her! Oops!


----------



## YoursMine&Ours (Feb 18, 2004)

If it's matted shut in the morning, it could be pink eye. My guys never had goopy eyes while teething, but did have pink eye one time. It started out with the yellow goop pretty much steadily streaming from one eye, then the other eye started. By morning, they couldn't even open their eyes.

It is viral, but there are medications to treat it.

HTH,

Angela


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Well dd's eyes weren't matted closed this morning but the goo had moved into the other eye as well. I looked up conjunctivitis is my homeopathic handbook and it suggested it might be a bacterial infection (from the description of thick yellowy green mucous with a bad smell) and now I'm thinking this may have more to do with the potty training she's been doing that the teething.
I've been trying to make sure she washes her hands after she goes potty but when she insists that she won't I haven't pushed it because I'm paranoid of being too fastidious with it and giving her weird hang ups. So, I suspect that she wiped her yes with not-so-clean hands and that's where this started. Does that sound likely? She woke up crying that her eyes hurt last night but this morning she's been in a great mood so I think I'll give the homeopathic stuff a little more time to work before I take her into an allopath. The homeopathic remedy recommended was pulsatilla by the way, in case any of you are interested.


----------



## YoursMine&Ours (Feb 18, 2004)

..my guys picked it up from a playground where another kid with pink eye had been playing.

All they did was swing on the baby swings that day. Apparently, the infected child had been in those swings, too.

Thanks for the homeopathic remedy. I'll keep that in mind if that happens again.

Good luck with treating it, Mama. Hope all is better soon.


----------

